# Smoked Pulled Turkey



## LarryWolfe (May 3, 2008)

Well I'm finally getting around to trying a smoked pulled turkey, been thinking about it for a long time!  So I decided to do a first and try a new product I've haven't had a chance to use yet.  First I never rub my turkeys when I smoke them, I don't like rub on the skin as it doesn't do much for a smoked turkey in my opinion and ruins the looks of the skin.  Since I'm planning on cooking this turkey about twice as long as I normally cook them and pulling the meat, I decided to rub some Wolfe Rub Bold on it and hope the skin will render enough to crisp up and I can chop it up and add to the meat..........we'll see how that turns out...........  I also have been meaning to try the BBQr's Delight Smoke Stix, so I pulled a couple off the shelf.  I am using Apple and Cherry and they were very easy to break off what I needed.  The instructions call for a hammer and flathead screwdriver, but I used a cheap knife and whacked it with my hand and it broke right through.  I'm using two pieces of Apple and one Cherry for this cook.  More to follow............

Oh yeah, I bought a cheap pumped bird for this.  The broth should help with moisture in the end.....I didn't want to waste time on this brining myself...:Nail Bite:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 3, 2008)

Is it done yet? I'm hungry!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 3, 2008)

Looks great! Save the oysters for me !


----------



## TheCook (May 3, 2008)

Where did you buy the compressed wood and how does it burn?

Pulled turkey..hmm.  I would think that would make it too dry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 3, 2008)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> Where did you buy the compressed wood and how does it burn?
> 
> Pulled turkey..hmm.  I would think that would make it too dry.



I have no idea how it burns, but I will let you know in just a few minutes!  

We're going to find out if pulled turkey is dry in a few minutes as well!  Let's keep our fingers crossed!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 3, 2008)

The turkey is done, rested and pulled..................I'll post plated pic's tomorrow.  The flavor is incredible, for some reason it's alot different than a regular smoked turkey.  The meat pulled super easy and was very moist and tender.  I added just a little extra rub once it was pulled, but it really didn't need the extra flavor!  It was definitely a success and I'll be doing it again.  Plated pic's tomorrow!

A little info.............I foiled at 155* in the breast and continued to cook until the breast hit 180* , then let rest in a cooler for 2 hours.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 3, 2008)

well, you know how to do it...I'm always afraid the turkey
will be dry, but looks like you have it down.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 3, 2008)

Great job Larry!    Foiled again.    But just a second. NO GRAVY!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 3, 2008)

I am going to give this a try also.  I am thinking that a higher internal temp is needed inorder to pull like pulled pork


----------



## Unity (May 3, 2008)

Real interesting. I'm not sold yet. Something about pulled turkey just doesn't turn on my mental taste buds.

--John


----------



## wittdog (May 3, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> Real interesting. I'm not sold yet. Something about pulled turkey just doesn't turn on my mental taste buds.
> 
> --John


But you'll eat turkey al king or a pot pie


----------



## Unity (May 3, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I will, maybe I won't. 



--John


----------



## Puff1 (May 4, 2008)

Looks like it came out real good Lawrence. 8)


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 4, 2008)

Looks good Larry.  What's the review of the sawdust log??  I just feel more comfortable using real wood.  WTF...if you have the real thing, why substitute?  Did you use a water pan?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2008)

The logs worked like they were supposed to........are they any better than real chunks?  I dunno, gonna check the cooker in a bit to see what's left and I'll get back to you.  No water pan.


Here's the plated picks and I've really got to say I will be doing this again very soon.  I know it's just turkey, but the flavor of the smoke really really set in with the meat.  Not overly smoke, but it seemed to compliment it much better than an average smoked and sliced turkey.  Not sure if it was because it cooked much longer or the time in foil, whatever it was I LOVE it!

The meat was super tender and when you took a bite out of the sandwich you did not have to tug whatsoever, it was a smooth bite through!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> Real interesting. I'm not sold yet. Something about pulled turkey just doesn't turn on my mental taste buds.
> 
> --John


John it's a beautiful day today...............why don't you and Jodi hop on the bikes and head over for a pulled turkey sammich!  I think I should be able to persuade you!!   

The logs worked like they were supposed to........are they any better than real chunks?  I dunno, gonna check the cooker in a bit to see what's left and I'll get back to you.  No water pan.


Here's the plated picks and I've really got to say I will be doing this again very soon.  I know it's just turkey, but the flavor of the smoke really really set in with the meat.  Not overly smoke, but it seemed to compliment it much better than an average smoked and sliced turkey.  Not sure if it was because it cooked much longer or the time in foil, whatever it was I LOVE it!

The meat was super tender and when you took a bite out of the sandwich you did not have to tug whatsoever, it was a smooth bite through!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 4, 2008)

Looks great Larry.  I was intrigued by the logs.  Looks like compressed sawdust like the pellets.  How did they work for you?  Did they have a longer or shorter life than chunks?  Did  you get a good smoke flavor out of them?


----------



## Cliff H. (May 4, 2008)

So,
 180 in the breast would be what in the thigh ?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 4, 2008)

Wow... succulent looking sammich there Lar!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 4, 2008)

Bravo amigo.  Another fine looking bird.


----------



## TheCook (May 4, 2008)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (May 4, 2008)

Dang it sure making me hongry.  Used to get served a lot of shredded turkey in sauce back when in high screwl. It was my favorite lunch item. Passed for Sloppy Joes or BBQ sandwiches or something like that. Sure was good.  Think it come in gallon cans. You a fortunant fella to figger out how to make that kinda stuff from scratch. Keep up the good work. Hope your bizness is continuing to prosper.  May God richly bless you and yours. 

bigwheel


----------



## Unity (May 4, 2008)

6 p.m. and I just saw your message, Larry. We'll have to rain-check the PT sammich. Thanks for the offer. What's that you sauced it with?

--John
(I drove a couple of friends to Charlottesville today to pick up their bikes from an independent mechanic who'd done some work for them.)


----------



## Puff1 (May 4, 2008)

Is that BBQ sauce on the turkey?


----------



## Rag1 (May 4, 2008)

Damned that looks good.


----------



## Griff (May 4, 2008)

Another fine job Larry.


----------



## Toby Keil (May 5, 2008)

Looks good Larry. Gonna need to try that.


----------



## john a (May 6, 2008)

That's some fine looking buzzard Larry, yeah it is.


----------

